# شريط ترانيم عذراء المقطم



## 3NeW3 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*شريط ترانيم عذراء المقطم *


*احلى مكان للطفله المعجرة كرستين طلعت*
a7la_makan

*كن دليلى يايسوع ( ماهر لبيب - سارة معروف )*

kn_dalely


*لو تخيلت الصليب* *( ماهر لبيب )*

law_takhialt_el_saleb

*الى ان اعود ( ماهر لبيب - هايدى ايوب - هانى وديع - مايكل نبيل - كرستين رافت )*

an_a3od

*اوبريت عذراء المقطم الحاصل على المركز الاول فى مهرجان الكرازة المرقسية لعام 2004 *
*كلمات عزت حلمى *
*اداء المجموعة ..................*
obret



-==================================-

فيديو ترنيمة لو تخيلت الصليب 


law_takhialt_el_saleb.avi


أذكرونى فى صلوتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يامينا على مجهودك ..وواضح انه موضوع جميل
بس للاسف مفيش ولا لينك شغال معايا
ياريت تجيب اللينكات السليمة وانا اعدلها ف راس الموضوع
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## 3NeW3 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اعتزر على وجود هذه المشكله فى السيرفر

يرجى تغير اللينكات من .com  الى .info 

واسف مرة اخرى


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2008)

تم تعديل اللينكات 
ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## 3NeW3 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للمرورك و لتعديلك للموضوع  يامشررررف عسسل 30:


----------



## miramar (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير على الشريط الجميل ده 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## bobox101 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع و لكن المرنمة كانت كرستين رفعت و ليست رأفت
اشكر كل المرنمين و خاصو مايكل نبيل و كرستين رفعت ====> *أصدقائى*


----------



## bobox101 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع و لكن المرنمة كانت كرستين رفعت و ليست رأفت
اشكر كل المرنمين و خاصة مايكل نبيل و كرستين رفعت ====> أصدقائى
و مع جزيل الشكر ليك يا مبنا انك سمعتهونى لأنى كنت بدور عليه بقالى فترة طوييييييييييييييييييييييلة.......


----------



## remonmoro (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا استاذ مينا ربنا يخليك وتجبلنا شرايط


----------



## 3NeW3 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم وردكم جميعا

الرب معاكم


----------



## عزت سامى (6 فبراير 2013)

*انا نفسي اسمع الشريط ( عذراء المقطم ) مفيش حاجه شغاااااااااااااااااااله يا ريت حد يساعدنى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## عزت سامى (7 فبراير 2013)

الى مسئولى  المنتدى اللينكات بتاعت شريط عذراء المقطم من شغاااااااااااااااله يا ريت حد يشوفلى الموضوع ده يا جماعه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (7 فبراير 2013)

اللينكات دى هى اللى منتشرة على النت للشريط دة 
لو تواجدت اى لينكات اخرى هحطها


----------

